# Replacing timing belt on 96 Altima



## MDavis (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about how much I should roughly expect to pay to have a timing belt replaced on a 96 Nissan Altima. I'm taking it to a shop next week and don't want to get ripped off.

Thanks-


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Altima's don't have a timing belt. They are a timing chain, which don't require periodical replacment. There are two drive belts on the left side of the engine compartment. If your replacing one, you might as well do the other, the cost is run anywhere from 150 to 250. 

Frank


----------

